#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  frambozenkruimeltaart

## Khadijal

frambozenkruimeltaart *Tijd nodig:*

Bereidingstijd: 
20 minutenBaktijd: 
20 minutenJe bent dus klaar binnen: 
40 minuten

*Aantal* 6 stukjes

*Ingredienten*1 dl water150 gram suiker (voor siroop)600 gram frambozen150 gram bloem100 gram gehakte, gepelde hazelnoten75 gram in blokjes gesneden boter4 plakken cake1 dl aardbeienlikeur
*Hoe maak ik het?* Verwarm de oven voor op 180C. Schenk water en suiker in een steelpan en verhit al roerend tot de suiker is opgelost. Laat de siroop 5 minuten zachtjes koken. Voeg de frambozen toe en laat ze in 1 minuut zacht worden.
Zeef de bloem boven een ruime kom, voeg de suiker, hazelnoten en boter toe en kneed tot een kruimelig deeg. Vet de ovenschaal (1515) ruim in met boter. Bedek de bodem van de schaal met plakken cake van circa 1 cm dik en schenk hier de likeur overheen. Schep er de frambozen met de siroop over. Verdeel vervolgens het kruimeldeeg over de frambozen en bak de taart in 20 minuten goudbruin. Serveer met een bolletje roomijs.
In plaats van likeur kan met ook wat siroop gebruiken.

----------

